# Ultimate Sweater Machine question



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

I just got this machine for Christmas. I am trying to figure it all out. What are the different keyplates for?


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, and welcome! Someone will come to your rescue soon, for I know nothing about knitting machines. I just wanted to jump in her quickly and welcome you to KP so you don't feel too lost at first! ....Liz in WA state.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You use different keyplates for different types of yarn you are using, if I recall - I have this machine but have never had time to take it out of the box.
There are UTube videos and also the manufacturer has a good help section on it as well. Have fun! - I hope to get started with mine in the next couple of months.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, if your completely new to this machine then I suggest you try following videos on you tube starting here with this one "setting up your machine"






I'm assuming you didn't get a DVD instructional video with your machine, you will find the rest of the leasons on you tube too, if all you need is a chart that tells you what plate to use for the each type of yarn, I could scan mine and email you a copy just let me know


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

schmack said:


> I just got this machine for Christmas. I am trying to figure it all out. What are the different keyplates for?


Look in the instruction book that came with the machine on page 3 at the bottom. It has a nice chart that shows the keyplate number, gauge, yarn type and hand knitting needle sizes. The number that is facing up is the size that is knitting. The Bond has a bit of a learning curve. I recommend watching the video that comes with the machine several times and also viewing tutorials on youtube. I have mine attached to a board that I purchased at Lowes, and then I bought some clamps to attach the machine on the board to my craft table. Use a carpenters level to make sure the machine is level on the surface. I like it because it's simple and basic to use. I hope that you enjoy your new machine.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

have had my machine for about a year now. I like it. It does have a learning curve. Once you get that figured out it will be alot easier.

Do an internet search and also on You Tube and you will get a lot of information on on all bond machines. It took me about 3 weeks before I got the hang of it. I bought claw weights which helped with the ends popping.

Also, my husband fixed me up a board that I attach to my dining room table. USM and all bond machine must me on a level surface.

Good Luck


----------



## VictorianRose (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello, I just got one also... I do know the plates 1, 2. 3, are for the different gauges of YARN you want to use. Did you get your DVD in your box...? You MUST watch that first... it is a big help , I know it was for me. The leaflet for Quick start up is helpful as well.


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

After you watch the dvd put key plate 1 in the machine using light worsted weight yarn make sure all the latches on the needles are open slowly go across the row do this several times pulling up the slack at the beginning of each row. then put key plate 2 in without cutting the yarn. repeat the rows do this for all 4 key plates ;you will have a swatch that will tell you many things. don't forget to wax the key plates before you start on the underside then go through the instruction book with your swatch in hand.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

schmack said:


> I just got this machine for Christmas. I am trying to figure it all out. What are the different keyplates for?


This link will get you started
http://www.bond-america.com/dvd/dvd_help_topics.html

Best wishes
Val


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

The Bond is very basic and easy to use knitting machine. The tricky part is setting it up and learning how the machine knits. During the first week, it is common to have lots of problems with the carriage jamming (usually due to a table that is not flat) and dropped stitches, (often following a carriage jam). You have to look at every problem as a learning opportunity. Once you figure out what went wrong, you will be well on your way. The instruction book has the answers to most problems. I only had to reread it about 3 times.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

As you push the carriage across the needle bed, the keyplate installed in the carriage is what pushes each needle back in turn, forming the stitches. Different keyplates push the needles back different amounts, so they form different size stitches. Keyplate 1 forms small stitches, Keyplate 2 forms stitches that are a big bigger, and so on. It's like changing the size of your knitting needles. 

For each type of yarn, you can decide which keyplate forms the size stitches you want for that yarn.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

I got my original Bond, many years ago,when they first came on the market here...long before U Tube & learning on the computer,... which is wonderful for you new knitters.

Way back in those days, we all learned from the manuals, & the Bond manual is very comprehensive & easy to follow.I was able to do Intarsia, & fair isle easily. Many years later I acquired a second machine & had no end of trouble with it. I learned from a link from this site, that a *retaining* bar can be replaced, ...by a piece of thick wool. This makes the needles more secure in their tracks.

The link showed a Bond being cleaned meticulously & the wool bar being reinserted.

That will be my maintenance job soon I see. 2 machines can be joined together for larger items. I love hand manipulated stitches, even though I have punchcard machines & a Singer 36stitch Mylar sheet,.....500 electronic.

There are great facilities in all machines. Hope all the suggestions help you to become confortable with learning on your model.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Piper Too said:


> I got my original Bond, many years ago,when they first came on the market here...long before U Tube & learning on the computer,... which is wonderful for you new knitters.
> 
> Way back in those days, we all learned from the manuals, & the Bond manual is very comprehensive & easy to follow.I was able to do Intarsia, & fair isle easily. Many years later I acquired a second machine & had no end of trouble with it. I learned from a link from this site, that a *retaining* bar can be replaced, ...by a piece of thick wool. This makes the needles more secure in their tracks.
> 
> ...


Is there any possibility that you might remember the link? I would love to have those instructions for maintaining and cleaning my Bond. Thank you.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

cynthia Odgen has 8 part video for cleaning USM. Hope this helps.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Lrn2 loom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMO_e0lARFw cynthia Odgen has 8 part video for cleaning USM. Hope this helps.


Thank you very much for the link. I have it saved for future use. I very much appreciate your help.


----------

